# Pedal Go Kart



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Although we are locked out at work I have been busier then sin with Union business, so I have had very little time for the shop. But we had the grandson here today and he asked me to help him build a go kart. He's 4 and he has lots of wild ideas of what he wants. :fie: Before he went to bed tonight he and I looked on the internet for some go kart plans but I didn't find any good woodworking plans, mostly all metal fabrication karts. I could build one of those but I think he would have a lot more input and fun "helping me" build one out of wood. I think a pedal one would be a lot of fun for him. These battery powered ones you can buy really don't help a child get any exercise and I think that's important for kids who would rather stay in and play video games. :nono:
So if anyone knows where I can find some plans for something like this that would be a great help. I don't mind paying for plans, but since I am out of work at the moment free plans would be nice. :sold:
Maybe one of you industrious folks have already done something like this and have some suggestions or pointers. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks
Deb (aka Dep) :haha:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

You don't need any plans,,,I know you,,,at one time I made them and sold many ,many of them, but do make them of steel tubing... most 5 HP BS..and 3 1/2 hp for the small people ....you can get most of the parts from Star for Parts but I'm sure you can fine a good outlet for them...

All you need is good hole saw and some tubing...
If you want some plans for the pedal type just take your cam to the store and flip one over and take a shot...they are very simple....

=========


========





CanuckGal said:


> Although we are locked out at work I have been busier then sin with Union business, so I have had very little time for the shop. But we had the grandson here today and he asked me to help him build a go kart. He's 4 and he has lots of wild ideas of what he wants. :fie: Before he went to bed tonight he and I looked on the internet for some go kart plans but I didn't find any good woodworking plans, mostly all metal fabrication karts. I could build one of those but I think he would have a lot more input and fun "helping me" build one out of wood. I think a pedal one would be a lot of fun for him. These battery powered ones you can buy really don't help a child get any exercise and I think that's important for kids who would rather stay in and play video games. :nono:
> So if anyone knows where I can find some plans for something like this that would be a great help. I don't mind paying for plans, but since I am out of work at the moment free plans would be nice. :sold:
> Maybe one of you industrious folks have already done something like this and have some suggestions or pointers. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What's the matter with you Bob, is it past your bed time? Deb is into WOODWORK and want to build a PEDAL cart. Now, as you're nodding off to sleep, think up some plans for Deb and post them tomorrow, PLEASE!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

ROFLOL Thanks Harry. Yes I am hoping to pass along this little hobby to the grandkids. Besides it's fun building with them.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bump..........................

where art thou young Bob?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Wood is great for some things but not go karts/pedal karts, don't get me wrong I have made my share out of wood  when I was 8 or 10 .I recall one that looked like a model T Ford ,hahahahahaha more body than pedal kart made with plywood and 2 x 4 stock...and a rope to the axle for the control LOL and a drag stick for brakes...LOL

He's 4 now but it will not be long he will want one that he can play with in a year or two... I would not recommend putting a motor on it now but build it so it can have one put on easy..

I think Deb said she was in to metal working as for her real job, I would suggest using Alum.tubing or thin steel tubing and no outside coving/body just a open frame type...to make it a easy upgrade in a year or two..

I just recalled the last one I made,took a 3 wheeler drive train and made a big boy go kart for it..off the road go-kart type that would top out at 70+ mph..
Just one more with a snow mobile eng. on it ,that would top out at 140 mph.
You can rebuild a 5 HP B & S eng.that will do 65 mph. in a 1/3 mile track.

under the name of B.J.'s Equipment Co. 

by the way HF for the wheels,air type for 5.oo ea.on sale..

good luck Deb with your kart 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10948&filter=Rockler Innovations
plans for 13.oo us dolllars
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10948&TabSelect=Details

http://www.best-price.com/productse...5/cv/674934/?gclid=CNvA3MvOoJsCFSRPagod9mY5Cg
https://www.pedalcars.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=2&Click=5281
============



harrysin said:


> What's the matter with you Bob, is it past your bed time? Deb is into WOODWORK and want to build a PEDAL cart. Now, as you're nodding off to sleep, think up some plans for Deb and post them tomorrow, PLEASE!


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

I can really see both sides of this subject because I THINK like Bob.... I weld, bolt fabricate, paint... overdesign for strength, worry about making sure it is upgradeable, Tim the Toolman ARRRGGGHHH , driving the back of my mind all the time...
But I think Harry is correct this time because it is a four year old needing exercise... and Deb stated the criteria she was asking for. She could be very frugal with materials if she custom fits it to the boy to where two years from now he can not even get into it... LOL... If she uses the type of wood construction techniques use for making mobile homes... or experimental wooden aircraft it could be very light and strong..and the child could participate in much of the actual woodworking...being introduced to the safety equipment early on like glasses and hearing protection... Greg


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> 5 HP B & S eng.that will do 65 mph. in a 1/3 mile track.


BOB! you are scaring ME! I want to see our grandson grow up. Yes I have built metal framed carts and used old lawnmower motors to run them, and maybe one day he and I will do one of those projects. But right now all he needs is a little box pedal car for up and down the sidewalk. Something simple and light but strong enough to take going over the curb every now and then. I was interested in materials and construction techniques for building one out of wood. Something where he can have the hammer and tap in a few small nails or even run the power screwdriver. He'd like that and would he have bragging rights to building it himself  He's all pumped about it now. I am going to Princess Auto to buy some wheels and axles today. I was thinking 1/4" baltic birch for the body (or should I use something lighter?) and some spruce 2x4" and 2x2" for the frame. I will probably just fabricate the pedals myself. This is not going to be a quick project as I am in and out every day with work. Maybe we'll even get it painted up. Won't be pretty if I give him a brush but he will have a blast doing it. If it lasts him the summer I'll be happy.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Deb,

Maybe you can get some ideas from this site.

Wooden Go-Kart Plans :: How to build a wooden go kart

Sounds like a fun project and we want pictues.... LOTZ of pictures :yes4:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Deb, give careful study to the Rockler car kits. They all have bodies you build to fit their pedal frame. I picked up the body plans to study them when they were on clearance, I would be happy to forward them to you at no charge. You are then free to buy the pedal frame to save time or build your own to fit the body.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

hahahahahaha you would be amazed how young the kids are that drive them that fast... Bandimere Upcoming Event ....

Racing for Kids ages 8-17
http://www.bandimere.com/events/event_detail.php?eventID=332&dTargetDate=06/01/2009

But your right it comes in time hahahaha once you plant the seed 


For the parts find one of the small kids bikes ( 10" or smaller with brakes,one speed ) then you have all the parts you will need for the pedal car,you can find them for song the norm..about 10 or 15.oo dollars at the 2nd hand stores...with some luck you will find a pedal car that's needs a little work..

That your grandson can take apart and then make the body for it.. 

Can't start to young 


========



CanuckGal said:


> BOB! you are scaring ME! I want to see our grandson grow up. Yes I have built metal framed carts and used old lawnmower motors to run them, and maybe one day he and I will do one of those projects. But right now all he needs is a little box pedal car for up and down the sidewalk. Something simple and light but strong enough to take going over the curb every now and then. I was interested in materials and construction techniques for building one out of wood. Something where he can have the hammer and tap in a few small nails or even run the power screwdriver. He'd like that and would he have bragging rights to building it himself  He's all pumped about it now. I am going to Princess Auto to buy some wheels and axles today. I was thinking 1/4" baltic birch for the body (or should I use something lighter?) and some spruce 2x4" and 2x2" for the frame. I will probably just fabricate the pedals myself. This is not going to be a quick project as I am in and out every day with work. Maybe we'll even get it painted up. Won't be pretty if I give him a brush but he will have a blast doing it. If it lasts him the summer I'll be happy.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Deb, how about building it as a small recumbent bike with a simple wood "body". It could be chain driven to a trike axle/wheel assy. A single front wheel would make steering a fairly simple matter. I don't know about where you are Deb., but here they have regular street verge rubbish collections and any number of bikes of all sizes are there for the taking.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here are a couple of shots for ideas, the two wheeler made by a friend of mine using all street verge parts including the boat seat and the trike under construction by Terry, (visteonguy)


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

How about a real "Bike" made of wood?


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> How about a real "Bike" made of wood?


Now THAT is what I call woodworking! Very cool.


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

As late as the early 1950's.. some English sports cars still had wooden frames...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi GBM

Many of the cars in the states from 1900's to 1938 had Oak sub frame work in them..my 32 Ford had almost a Oak tree inside LOL LOL 


======



GBM said:


> As late as the early 1950's.. some English sports cars still had wooden frames...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bob N Thanks for that link, there are actually several ideas there I can use! Harry I wouldn't mind one of those recumbant bikes for myself but the grandson has his heart set on a go cart. 
Mike the Rockler plans were actually the first ones I found. I wouldn't mind to see the body plans just for ideas. 
I just spent the day baking in 32C sun on a picket line (noon til 6:00 p.m.) All I am doing tonight is falling into bed. Tomorrow I will pick up the spruce frame parts. I sort of have an idea of what I am going to do, but it's all in my head and it's cooked atm!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> How about a real "Bike" made of wood?


just add pedals.....

James


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

*Go Kart Update*

Despite having no plan other then an idea in my head I have been forging ahead with this go kart. I sure have learned a lot along the way. :nono: It's not finished yet, the seat, pedals and streering wheel are not attached to anything yet. (That's not the spot the steering wheel will be in, it's just laying there). But I thought I'd share my progress with you. It will have a chain drive and I think some paint to clean it up a bit. :sarcastic: It's just construction grade plywood and spruce 2x4's. I see much sanding in my future.
There is a pic of Kaydin building a model for me of what the go kart should look like. My idea is not much different from his.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Woodworking Grandson.*

Glad to see some pics of the go-kart Deb. I think you could take a few pointers from the Grandson tho. He seems to be the woodworker in the family.:yes4:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Dave. I sure hope he ends up a woodworker. I need _someone_ to leave all these tools to!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> How about a real "Bike" made of wood?


Looks like a Simpson Classic to me.. a Strong-Tie EHG. The "E" is short for Environmental model, since it has a biodegradeable frame and the "LS" stands for Life Saver. Should you break down out in the rural areas it is designed for, you have an ignition source, a long-burning frame and a quick-start liquid fire accelerant!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It really is looking good Deb, I'm sure that we're all eager to see shots of it's first test drive.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Only just seen this thread. When we were kids we'd be round to young mothers with old prams asking for the wheels when the baby outgrew the pram. They don't make prams like that any more !

A set of pram wheels, with the biggest on the back, a length of railway sleeper (tie) for a chassis and an orange box for a body and we'd be happy for weeks !
Cheers

Peter


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Deb,

Great work on the go cart! I think he is going to like it a lot. 

Good looking grandson too! I have 2 of them myself and they keep me running when they visit.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

istracpsboss said:


> Only just seen this thread. When we were kids we'd be round to young mothers with old prams asking for the wheels when the baby outgrew the pram. They don't make prams like that any more !
> 
> A set of pram wheels, with the biggest on the back, a length of railway sleeper (tie) for a chassis and an orange box for a body and we'd be happy for weeks !
> Cheers
> ...


Ah, what wonderful memories Peter.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! 
Yes Peter I have memories of going down to the dump yard to forage through the trash for old carriage (pram) wheels to do exactly the same thing! 6 inch nails for axles, into a couple of odd sized 2 x 4's and an old skipping rope to steer it. Ahh those were the days!
Sometimes I really think I am over engineering this thing..LOL.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> BOB! you are scaring ME! I want to see our grandson grow up. Yes I have built metal framed carts and used old lawnmower motors to run them, and maybe one day he and I will do one of those projects. But right now all he needs is a little box pedal car for up and down the sidewalk. Something simple and light but strong enough to take going over the curb every now and then. I was interested in materials and construction techniques for building one out of wood. Something where he can have the hammer and tap in a few small nails or even run the power screwdriver. He'd like that and would he have bragging rights to building it himself  He's all pumped about it now. I am going to Princess Auto to buy some wheels and axles today. I was thinking 1/4" baltic birch for the body (or should I use something lighter?) and some spruce 2x4" and 2x2" for the frame. I will probably just fabricate the pedals myself. This is not going to be a quick project as I am in and out every day with work. Maybe we'll even get it painted up. Won't be pretty if I give him a brush but he will have a blast doing it. If it lasts him the summer I'll be happy.


Thats nothing...........
My senior year for my shop project in Machine shop I mad a tubular steel frame and fitted a 4 cylinder 750cc water cooled Katana motorcycle engine on it. Frame was 7 feet long. Whole assembly weighed in 400 plus lbs. 
Would absolutely fly...............  clutch, brake and gas on pedals, tiny shifter lever ( bout 7 inches long ) mounted to the supports on the steering assembly. Its only back and forth movement so no real space required. Just enough to bump and pull. aluminum fuel tank was mounted under the steering as well. 
Would scream down the 1/4 mile in 11 seconds or less guaranteed if you stayed on it with out soiling your underpants or wrecking it. we used Dragster JR's for rear and front tires used the factory disc break assembly for the rear and mounted almost center of the axle. Had wheelie bars and all. 
was definitely a scary azz ride LOL!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

*Still at it!*

I get to squeeze in little bits of time to continue working on this. I need to get it out of my shop! He started pre school this year. Hopefully I'll get it finished before he graduates college!:wacko:


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Iron chain ?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Coming right along Deb. That looks good enough to make me want to ride it :dance3:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> Iron chain ?


I know I know, but I was in a rush..LOL.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's looking really good, Deb!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

That is looking great! If I'd had a Grandma like you, wow!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

*It's Finished! Almost.*

Even though summer is over I managed to finish the go kart BEFORE the snow. I couldn't post pictures of the assembly as it was totally trial and error, with alot more error then I care to share. But here are the final pics.
The steering was the hardest part, but some left over clothes line did the trick. The one piece walnut steering wheel is attached with a bolt through a t-nut embedded in the steering wheel and then screwed into a tapped hole in the shaft. 
I made the seat adjustable as hopefully it will last long enough to see little legs grow. I made as many parts as I could out of wood, to keep it a true wooden go kart. It's a bit hokey but I am sure it will entertain the neighbourhood..LOL.
The grandson is coming on Saturday and he and the spouse are going to paint the go kart while I am at work. He couldn't decide if he wanted it red or black, so I will be in for a surprise when I get home I'm sure.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Now GRANNY..... that is one cool go cart. I love those tail lights.

Congrats on a job well done! :dance3:


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Neat job!

It would look great with some old style round headlights (and a Ford logo).

Great project.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Snows is a comin' Deb... better redesign that with 4 wheel drive. 

Really looks nice, I'm sure every little one in the neighbourhood will be over for a turn.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Cool 

Let's go racing 

=============




CanuckGal said:


> Even though summer is over I managed to finish the go kart BEFORE the snow. I couldn't post pictures of the assembly as it was totally trial and error, with alot more error then I care to share. But here are the final pics.
> The steering was the hardest part, but some left over clothes line did the trick. The one piece walnut steering wheel is attached with a bolt through a t-nut embedded in the steering wheel and then screwed into a tapped hole in the shaft.
> I made the seat adjustable as hopefully it will last long enough to see little legs grow. I made as many parts as I could out of wood, to keep it a true wooden go kart. It's a bit hokey but I am sure it will entertain the neighbourhood..LOL.
> The grandson is coming on Saturday and he and the spouse are going to paint the go kart while I am at work. He couldn't decide if he wanted it red or black, so I will be in for a surprise when I get home I'm sure.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great job Deb. Looks just like the hopdee I keep threathning to visit people on the list with. Just need a barbique grill on the back to cook road kill on the way to Canada.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL Thanks guys! I thought about some headlights, but they would have to actually work and I didn't want to get into all that! If they didn't turn on I would never hear then end of it from the grandson! I'm sure I'll get the flack for the tail lights. And "Where's the horn granny?" 
As for the logo... sorry but I am a Chevy Gal through and through!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking job Deb. Studded (tyres) tires on the back and ski's on the front, and he can run it year round. LOL!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks great Deb grandson is going to love it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

*The "Red Runner"*

Kaydin got to do the big test drive today! Seems I need to do some work on the steering as he had to crank pretty hard to turn it. Requires a lot of co-ordination to pedal and steer at the same time..lol. 
But he had fun until the rain drove them back into the garage. Turns out it was a good day for painting after all!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh you have to install some umbrellas and some oil lamps. Must keep the hopdees up to date.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Deb,


PRICELESS!

You can see joy written all over his face :yes2: You did a spectacular job all the way thru.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Say rain drove him back in the garage????????????
That buggie looks like it has rain tyres on it! Whats the deal?????????????? HeHe.
I see he decided on RED and he got to paint it himself. GREAT.


----------



## Mackhill (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, Thats fantastic !! Great job.
I think a larger pulley on the steering shaft might make it easier to steer.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Bob, I was thinking something similar, just increasing the shaft size somehow. A pulley might be the key.


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> How about a real "Bike" made of wood?


I luv it


----------

